# Muskie / Pike



## MikeOSU (Jun 8, 2004)

Just started making muskie / pike lures. would like some feedback
Thanks


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

It was hard to see your work with that photo. I turned the lights up a bit and they look really good!!


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice looking stuff. How's the action on them?

jeremy


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

TC,

Nice job, keep the pic coming and enjoy the ride!

MS


----------



## MikeOSU (Jun 8, 2004)

Hey Jeremy, They are pulling around 3-8 feet. I am extremely new to this.. I'm making them out of cedar. The picture I posted on this thread are the first four i have ever done. I just figured out a system to get my lips are the same angle everytime. I checked out your stuff. Looks awesome. I am looking for a heaver epoxy.. are you using the diamond II epoxy. I bought some from Jann's but it's not has heavy as yours looks. Thanks for your help!

Mike 
Toronto, Ohio


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

MikeOSU said:


> Hey Jeremy, They are pulling around 3-8 feet. I am extremely new to this.. I'm making them out of cedar. The picture I posted on this thread are the first four i have ever done. I just figured out a system to get my lips are the same angle everytime. I checked out your stuff. Looks awesome. I am looking for a heaver epoxy.. are you using the diamond II epoxy. I bought some from Jann's but it's not has heavy as yours looks. Thanks for your help!
> 
> Mike
> Toronto, Ohio


Mike,

I am using the Diamond II epoxy. Let me know if you'd like to try some. You can reach me through a PM or my email- [email protected]

jeremy


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I like em!


----------



## MikeOSU (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## MikeOSU (Jun 8, 2004)

Jeremy, Just bought Diamond II epoxy from your website. can't wait to work with it.

Mike


----------



## MikeOSU (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey MikeOSU, my brother lives in Toronto on Fernwood Dr.
Maybe we can hook up sometime...I made bass lures for years. Be glad to help anyway I could.


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Mike, I shipped it out on Tuesday. I assume it arrived by now. I haven't been home to check the tracking, my wife just gave birth to our third daughter yesterday!!!

Keep the pictures coming, your baits look great!

jeremy


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Jeremy,

Congrats!!!!!!

MS


----------



## MikeOSU (Jun 8, 2004)

congratulations jeremy! 

Got the epoxy yesterday.. it's great

Thanks

Mike


----------



## MikeOSU (Jun 8, 2004)

latest paint job and clear coat


----------



## MikeOSU (Jun 8, 2004)

latest paint job and clear coat


----------

